# Exercise needs compared to labs



## sgarelick

Hi all,

My family has been thinking about getting a Vizsla puppy sometime this summer/fall. We had a Chocolate Lab for 14.5 years who we had to put down in March of this year. The question I have is how close are the exercise requirements between a Vizsla and a Lab? Is someone who has had labs going to be "shocked" if they get a Vizsla or are the exercise requirements in line for both breeds.

Thanks in advance for your answers.

--Steve


----------



## Linescreamer

If you hunt a lab you'll be fine with a V. On the other hand, they are twice as fast and need to run at least 3 times a week or they will drive you nuts!


----------



## kellygh

In our experience with both breeds (albeit currently on our 1st V), is ideally both should be exercised & stimulated; however, in the event that something (life) comes up taking priority over dog exercise/contact, the lab tolerates it better. What I mean by that is the V has more exuberant energy & exercise is a must to prevent unwanted behaviors. Labs will chew & become destructive too, but my experience has been that it is easier to stimulate them/work it out without feeling it necessary to put on my rain gear, middle of winter, 10-11pm, winds blowing, wanting to sleep or relax with a glass of wine, but instead are taking the beloved redhead for another off leash romp  Your family will do fine with a V after having Labs. Their needs are similar in many ways, but I do also think the V is a softer breed. Best wishes.


----------



## Linescreamer

Lol. Rain gear 11pm. ;D I was out at 2am this morning!


----------



## redbirddog

Vizslas are not a dog. They are a lifestyle.

They need to have a purpose besides being a "pet."

The books "Merle's Door and A Dog's Purpose" are both books I would recommend before you get a dog like a Vizsla.

If you are not ready for a dog that really expects you to focus on them, get a lower energy dog like a lab. 

A Vizsla is not for everyone. Hang out with some before before you make this choice. Labs are much easier IMO!

Blunt enough?

Rod
http://redbirddog. blogspot.com


----------



## datacan

Labs get heavy and fat, and lethargic. I see them misused and under-exercised all the time. 

The Viszla is a, gorgeous, loyal, energetic[/color] dog of noble origins and a history to match.

If U consider a Viszla vs a Lab a female Viszla might be an easier choice, the males are at times exuberant and sometimes headstrong. 
These dogs are not for everyone and will change your life.

We only got our V for 2 months now and our life has taken a dramatic turn. No turning back now!


----------



## sgarelick

Thanks for all the feedback. I've been doing a ton of research and am pretty sure that we've decided on a V. Does anyone know if there are any breeders in the Maryland/Northern Virginia area?


----------



## mswhipple

It's my understanding that there is a pretty active Vizsla Club based in the Rockville, Maryland area. You could "Google" it.

Vizslas do need quite a bit of exercise, and also a job. My boy Willie is basically a pet, BUT he does have a job, which is to keep his large fenced yard clear of intruders such as squirrels, chipmunks, rabbits, and birds. He takes this job very seriously, and he works hard at it every day! He seems to be quite happy about going to work, and he leads a joyful, playful indoor life as well.


----------

